# Cobia report



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

What’s y’all reports on cobia? I went out the East pass on Easter looking for them... ran the east beach for about 2 hours but didn’t see anything.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I have wondered myself...Very little mention of Cobia. Maybe the early warm water messed us up???


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Save your money ,gas,time and don't go is my report I am in touch with many boats and it has been reeeeeaaal slow for the amount of man hours...Navarre has NOT even caught one yet
I fished all day there today...0.....I fished pensacola beach over the weekend and saw one no biter.....Until I hear of some fish,I'm working/makin money....They might come in good in the next couple of days with a front coming....who knows


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think Cobia fishing is worth the cost or time any more. There just aren't any fish that migrate anymore. Look at the tournament numbers.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Hoping things get better. Most of the boats that fish every day have only caught 1 or 2 so far this year.


----------



## Sleep (Apr 3, 2018)

We caught the only fish we saw off Pensacola Beach about 2:30 Saturday afternoon.


----------

